# The problem with the security log file



## nickson (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi folks,

For some time in the file /var/log/security appear illegible entries:

```
kernel: ipfw: 200 Deny UDiPp f1w9:2 .168.10.5:5230503 D22e4n.y0 .U0D.P25 1:15923.5136 o8.u10t. 5v:ia5 3r5e03 224.0.0.251:5353 in via re0
```
How to get rid of it? Please help...


----------



## aragon (Oct 13, 2010)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2010)

nickson said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> For some time in the file /var/log/security appear illegible entries:
> 
> ...



That looks like multiple CPUs stepping on each other's output.  Do you have

```
options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
```
in your kernel config file?


----------



## nickson (Oct 13, 2010)

> What version of FreeBSD?


I have installed FreeBSD_8.1-stable version



> That looks like multiple CPUs stepping on each other's output. Do you have
> Code:
> 
> options PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128
> ...



Yes, i have that option in my Kernel Config file.


----------

